# UCA222 Calibration Issues



## bayrowser (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,
I tried a soundblaster live on WIN 7 without success and bought a Behringer UCA222 as my frustrations were starting to affect my relationship with my dog!
I can get it plugged in and WIN drivers automatically installed. However I cannot get it to calibrate.
I have read the issues about USB ports and even installed Asio drivers.Apparently as a newbie I cannot attach anything in my messages so this is going to be verbose.

Pre- Asio I could get the Wave and OUTPUT volume to be manipulated but still limited matching - input volume much lower than output volume during calibration. after I installed Asio - its blanked out witt the Output and Input device now reading ''Behringer USB''- and the Output/Input reading underneath reading ''default output/input'' and so the controls are blanked out.Readings are:
OUTPUT:
Wave Vol: 1.000 (blanked)
Ouptut Vol: 0.500 (blanked)
Sweep: -12db

INPUT:
Input Vol: 1.000(blanked)
Input Channel: Right

For calibration I looped the Right Output to the Right Input RCAs but cannot get the input reading to match the output . The resultant input levels when I click Calibrate are way too low. Raised the levels of the mixer volumes without success. THe soundcard mixer is a righclick on the default icon and playback and recording levels are set to max 100. In the mixer volume I also maxed it out.The gap is still about -60db! 
How can I get the input levels higher!

What am I missing.

cheers for any help
BR


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Initial things to check are that the correct input is selected on the Recording mixer (if there is a choice) and that you are able to generate output via REW. To check you can generate output connect the UCA output you are using to your receiver or some headphones and use the REW signal generator to produce a tone and make sure you can hear it - if using headphones best not to be wearing them in case the level is set too high.


----------



## Dynarider (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi. I'm a new guy using the Behringer UCA 222 also. I had a hard time getting it calibrated also. Even when I thought I had it right, I did the verification procedure in the help files and knew something wasn't right. I'm not a Windows wizard, but I found that it only allows input to be recognized on the left channel. I ran an RCA cable from left out to left in with the moniter switch off. Also, on the soundcard preferences screen, after I selected USB device for input and output, I set the output to speaker and input to microphone/master volume. Then I had control of volume. Hope this helps...


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

- Make sure ( that in the "advanced" tab found within the recording tab ) of Win7's sound control panel, that your computer is actually setup up for stereo recording (as shown in the above picture ) .

- Right out of the box / Win7 ( I do believe ) comes setup for simple dual mono recording with signal only coming through the left input ( the right input's pre-amp is not active ) .

- Both "experiences/symptoms" (as articulated in posts 1 & 3 ) would read/ring true ( if stereo recording is not first enabled ) .

:sn:


----------



## bayrowser (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.
1. I checked the REW output and it does output sound from the OUPUT to my AVR.
2. The computer is set up for stereo recording - ADVANCED tab was set up for 2 channel 16 bit.
Still no joy.
Will keep plugging away - perhaps I will uninstall the Asio drivers and stick to the WIN7 which initially allowed me REW control over volume - meanwhile I am trying to get to 5 posts so that I can stick some of the screens up!

cheers


----------



## Dynarider (Oct 5, 2012)

EarlK was right in my situation. I checked in the past, my internal device was set up to record in stereo, so I assumed the USB device would be the same. I checked last night with the Behrenger connected, and it was indeed defaulted to one channel recording. Thanks for the advice, and thanks, Bayrowser, for this thread.


----------



## bayrowser (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,
I am still having trouble with the REW soundcard calibration. Need help. I just cannot get the input reading to be within 6db of the wave sweep of -12db. Its far below. The readings are:
OUT: -12db
IN: -47.9
Ref IN: -48
The playback has been set to Stereo under Advanced Tab. How else can I increase the output or input volume?

cheers


----------



## bayrowser (Sep 28, 2012)

Here are some of the preference settings:


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

What's on the levels tab for the microphone properties set to? If you connect the sound card output to your receiver do you hear any sound? How is your Windows mixer set?


----------



## bayrowser (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,
The microphone level is set at 100. I do hear sound from the sound card output.
Windows 7 mixer - this is set to the maximum. See images below.
















Appreciate the help.
thanks


----------



## bayrowser (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry these are the mic levels


----------



## bayrowser (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry - some more images just to clarify.
I have disabled enhancements and in 'Communication' tab I have put : 'do nothing'


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

What are the input levels when REW is not generating a signal?
What cables have you used for the loopback connections?
What does the response look like if you carry on and make a soundcard measurement?


----------



## bayrowser (Sep 28, 2012)

What are the input levels when REW is not generating a signal?
_Not sure where to get this - but there is no volume when I dont hit the calibrate button.
_
What cables have you used for the loopback connections?
_I use a normal RCA to USB cable_

What does the response look like if you carry on and make a soundcard measurement?

Message: _The soundcard measurement varies by 77dB between 20Hz and 20KHz, that is much higher than it should be, the measurement may not be valid and should not be used to make a calibration_ file.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

bayrowser said:


> What cables have you used for the loopback connections?
> _I use a normal RCA to USB cable_


Did you mean to say RCA to RCA there?


----------



## bayrowser (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes I meant RCA TO RCA for the input to output and USB for the soundcard


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you connect both inputs to both outputs (i.e. left to left and right to right) or just one? Have you checked the cables are OK (e.g. use them to link the UCA outputs to your receiver)?


----------



## bayrowser (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for your prompting. I tested the rca cables and found them faulty. I had 2 sets of faulty wires. I feel very sheepish to have overlooked this. 
My apologies for wasting your time and thank you again.
Rgds
BR


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Glad to hear that, it's always good to track down the cause and it helps others who can have the same problems. Now you can get onto the real measuring!


----------



## resqguy (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't mean to hijack, but I didn't think you were supposed to use the Mic input for calibration. Am I missing something?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The input is labelled as Microphone but is actually a line input.


----------

